# Very good book in welding and CP of Pipelines



## سامح 2010 (10 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا الكتاب مفيد جدا واتمنى من الله ان ينفعكم به وان يرزقنى صالح دعائكم.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## عين الذيبه (13 يونيو 2009)

شكرا...تم التحميل

كتاب جيد جدا عن اللحام والحمايه الكاثوديه

اشكرك مجددا


----------



## سامح 2010 (13 يونيو 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

جزاكم الله خيرا
ونسأل المولى أن ينفعكم به


----------



## فيصل مطر (13 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## naiem2010 (14 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## gearbox (16 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## walid 2009 (16 أكتوبر 2009)

Barak Allah feek


----------



## abohassn72 (9 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## roshdyyy (8 ديسمبر 2012)

shokraaaan


----------



## nasirsalih (7 يناير 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hazim aly (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكووور


----------

